# The truth about teeth cleaning



## JohnO (Oct 25, 2013)

My vizsla is now ten months old and I've never brushed his teeth yet they look as clean as can be. I've read that some owners brush their dogs teeth everyday. Odi chews lots of cow bones, eats only dry food (except for treats) and also chews on his rope toys. Is this what's keeping his teeth clean? I would like to start brushing his teeth as he gets older but everyday seems excessive. Does anyone use chews or treats designed to clean a dogs teeth? How often do you brush? Thanks!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know the greenies etc are OK , But personally they make MY stomach turn, and I have never been able buy them.
I Like U JohnO, give bones, Natural chews, dry kibble, and my dogs teeth are white, gums healthy, and I haven't needed to brush yet. Fergy also LOVES sticks, much to the Trainers dismay, but maybe sticks help too.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have never had a dog with bad teeth and all my pups got lots of fresh bones regularly.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I do use chews to help keep their teeth clean.
Its because I brush their teeth, but not daily, so the chews help. I'm sure it postpones having to have the teeth cleaned by the vet, but tarter will still slightly build up on back teeth over time. Cash is almost 5 years old and I will have his teeth professionally cleaned this summer. I think it varies from dog to dog on when a cleaning is needed. Diet and genetics play a big part.

There was a write up about dirty teeth and a dogs scenting ability. It basically was the belief that dirty teeth hindered a dogs ability to scent birds.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Raw turkey necks. And chicken necks. They love them.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I credit our guys clean teeth to his love of gnawing on bones and antlers. We bought a toothbrush but really haven't had to use it.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> There was a write up about dirty teeth and a dogs scenting ability. It basically was the belief that dirty teeth hindered a dogs ability to scent birds.


This makes TOTAL sense to me! My other thought was that if you don't at least start using the brush when they are young, you will have a very hard time trying to bush their teeth when they are older.


----------

